# Balston Spa Show Photos



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I took photos while Dianne did the video taping. Here are the photos from the Balston Spa, NY show.


_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Here are some more
_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_and more
_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_The end of the August 13th show.
_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Now a few from the August 14th show.

I handled Alfie this time. He still took second out of two dog puppies but it was great experience for both of us. As you can see, I am a very proud auntie. Alfie got a green froggie! He thinks it's funny...LOL




_


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Whoo-hoo, Spoospirit! Lots of photos and worth the wait! I haven't been to a dog show held outdoors. Could be because it's too hot in the South most of the time. Looks like the ring is larger than those indoors, or is that just a figment of my imagination? I bet the dogs like it because of the natural feel of running in the grass, as well as just being outside.

Those were some seriously pretty poodles and some seriously intense grooming. Nice assortment of colors entered. My favorites have to be Alfie and the other silver in the continental. Alfie has a beautiful face and is such a pretty color. How did he seem to like the show ring? I know that was good experience for both of you. Does it seem to get easier showing with time?

Was the apricot puppy Alfie's competition? I can't remember your first post about the show and don't want to lose what I've already written, going back to check. Thanks for letting us live the exhibitor's dog show experience vicariously.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Such a lovely group of poodles. If I had to choose just 1, I'd have a hard time. Although the ones with Alfie laying on the table are adorable. What a pleasant, happy-go-lucky looking dog. Not a care in the world.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

EEEKKKK poodle heaven!! Look at all those gorgeous dogs! I have no experience in the show world. We do all performance things. I think I would be drooling after seeing all those poodles for 2 days!

BTW Kodi LOVES those lizards! I think they are his favorite!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I love Alfie, I love Alfie, I love Alfie! I wish Alfie was MINE! OMG I just drool looking at the big, beautiful, fluffy spoo! I am going to email his picture to my older brother, who always over indulges me with gifts, and tell him I want Alfie for my birthday. You'd better watch out, my big brother is one very clever, big, persuasive guy!! 

Seeing the pictures was the next best thing to being there. Really enjoyed them.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

amerique2 said:


> Whoo-hoo, Spoospirit! Lots of photos and worth the wait! I haven't been to a dog show held outdoors. Could be because it's too hot in the South most of the time. Looks like the ring is larger than those indoors, or is that just a figment of my imagination? I bet the dogs like it because of the natural feel of running in the grass, as well as just being outside.
> 
> Those were some seriously pretty poodles and some seriously intense grooming. Nice assortment of colors entered. My favorites have to be Alfie and the other silver in the continental. Alfie has a beautiful face and is such a pretty color. How did he seem to like the show ring? I know that was good experience for both of you. Does it seem to get easier showing with time?
> 
> Was the apricot puppy Alfie's competition? I can't remember your first post about the show and don't want to lose what I've already written, going back to check. Thanks for letting us live the exhibitor's dog show experience vicariously.


_Yes, the outside ring is quite large; not a figment of your imagination! But I like the feeling of running outside. I really don't know that it makes a difference to the dogs. Actually, I think it is more distracting but it must feel nice on their feet.

Thank you for the compliment on Alfie. Besides our boy, my favorite was the little blue bitch. I just loved her and picked her to win. She was beat out by Allen Waterman's black the first day but she beat him the second and I was thrilled.

There were so many gorgeous dogs there and some really stunning pups. It was like serious eye candy. I went from table to table and observed them being groomed and it is as you say "serious grooming!" WOW....so many products and so much hair spray and continuous snipping until they are due in the ring. It was like they were clipping at imaginary hairs by the time they were done; extremely fussy business.

And, so many different looks! They were all different in some way. It was exciting to study each one. All sizes, colors, and temperaments from laid back and confident to wild and all over the place. It's funny how you find yourself standing there saying, if I could take that one's head and that one's angulation and that one's hair and make the perfect poodle....LOL

No, the apricot pup was not Alfie's competition. It was an amazing white that we knew immediately would win over him. I didn't get a photo of him because I didn't see him again for quite a while. I wish I had now. But, he is in the videos we took first day as I taped Alfie's class so you will see him there.

_


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice pics! Alfie's color is clearing nicely. How did you find his coat/topknot length was compared to the others in the group? From what I've seen the 9-12month group typically sports seriously big hair. I think we'll fall somewhere in the middle for hair. We'll see!

All the dogs look wonderful. Interesting groom on that cream/apricot, although I'm not sure that I find it very flattering. The bitch that Kaz is handling has a serious topknot. Beautiful!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Rockporters said:


> Nice pics! Alfie's color is clearing nicely. How did you find his coat/topknot length was compared to the others in the group? From what I've seen the 9-12month group typically sports seriously big hair. I think we'll fall somewhere in the middle for hair. We'll see!
> 
> All the dogs look wonderful. Interesting groom on that cream/apricot, although I'm not sure that I find it very flattering. The bitch that Kaz is handling has a serious topknot. Beautiful!


_Yep, Kaz's white bitch looked like a big white cloud floating around the ring. He actually handled a dog for a person who suddenly got sick at ringside. I don't remember which one it was now but I don't think it was that one. Dianne would remember better than me since she was the one who mentioned it to me. I get really immersed when shooting and miss a lot of what is going on in other ways.

We haven't been very fortunate with Alfie's top knot. His is smaller than most of the others. He came to us with a top knot that looked like it had been trimmed (?). His pack is growing very nicely but it doesn't match the shorter top knot and we were loath to cut the pack back as he is going to be 11-months-old shortly. Alfie had a serious blowing of puppy coat that started a month or more ago. He lost a lot of hair and wasn't plush like the other puppies. Oh, well. It will grow back in and he will be in conti soon._


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

It looks like you had great fun! I love the Alfie/froggie picture  I wish you great success in Alfie's show career.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Yeah, Alfie lost a lot of under coat, which did not make me happy, but he was blowing coat like crazy and every day he would have knots in him.... and even without knots, his undercoat was coming out when I slickered/combed him. And, yes, I did spray him with water with some conditioner mixed in before I groomed. I was told by the owner of Alfie's father that silvers are harder to keep in coat... now I see why! lol. So, his legs are not as "fluffy" as they could/should be as the hair was longer on them but it was wispy from loss of undercoat so we had to clip it back to make it look fluffy and not limp with long guard hairs... oh well! He is just learning the ring and what is expected of him so I am not concerned. By the time his coat grows back in well, he will understand the ring. 

We have worked with him at show handling classes and out in public, but being at an actual show with tons of dogs and activity is always different for them. Alfie wasn't afraid, just unsure of what was going on. After the second day in the ring, and hanging around ringside after, he got really much more relaxed. I expect his attitude to be much better this coming weekend! 

Thank you for the compliments on Alfie.... AND, no Chagall's mom, you can't have him!!!! LOL LOL!

Here are some videos of him in the ring and a short one of him before he went in the second day. I have lots of videos of all the other dogs in the ring but have to upload them first so will get to that in the next couple days.

Alfie and I the first day
Poodles :: M2U00130.mp4 video by dbolog - Photobucket

Alfie and Deb before the class the second day
Poodles :: M2U00144.mp4 video by dbolog - Photobucket

Alfie and Deg in ring second day
Poodles :: M2U00145.mp4 video by dbolog - Photobucket


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Great job ladies! Keep up the good work!


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Is there any other reason to go to a dog show other than watching the poodles strut there stuff. I swear a poodle in a continental is just breathtaking, and their gait just says look at me. I so love the flashy gait on a poodle, Baldr has that gait, and it takes my breath away every day, I swear ever I never get tired of watching him move !


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

way to go guys!!
Alfie is absolutely beautiful!!! 

is that Terry Farleys apricot in the conti? I got to see him at the Canfield show in Ohio ((not in the ring just being groomed XDD))


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks for the pictures. Do you know who the Brown Standard is?


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

cbrand said:


> Thanks for the pictures. Do you know who the Brown Standard is?


BOXWOOD SAPHIRE DIPPED N CHOCOLATTE'. By Ch Degana O Holy Knight - Ch Litilann's Paray Indulgence

Here is the link to all the dogs entered and how they did on Friday and Sat.
Friday: Mohawk Valley Kennel Club - Friday 08/13/2010 RESULTS

Sat.: Results


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

That's really nice to be able to see both the still shots and the videos with the poodles' movement. Alfie looked like he enjoyed being out there. He carried his tail up all the way around and looked like he was smiling..."Oh, OK, if you want me to prance around the ring, I'll do it. I'm not sure I see the point in running in a circle, but whatever you say.."

I'm having a good time looking at the grooming. The way the poms on the legs are clipped, both front and back, is interesting. Some are more rounded, some more angled, etc. And the rosettes and jacket. Depending on what you are trying to emphasize or de-emphasize, what illusion you are trying to create. Interesting...

The poodle you called a blue, I was thinking was a silver. So pretty.

Again, thanks, you two, for posting the stills and the videos. Great learning lesson.


----------

